# 1099's



## Guber Dave (May 17, 2016)

Did anyone receive their 1099's yet? Email or snail mail?


----------



## dinkpiece (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, I got my 1099s from Uber already (on the website). Lyft says theirs will be out Jan 31.


----------



## Guber Dave (May 17, 2016)

Thanks. I will go look.


----------



## Guber Dave (May 17, 2016)

I received the 1099k only and I made enough to get a 1099 misc. Not there. strange you are uber.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Just saw that uber posted my 1099 online. I don't see a 2016 summary though, like last year. Does that mean that I have to download every single pdf for every single month, under summary?


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

my UBER 2016 summary was there. 
Why are even getting 1099s if we made less than 20K?


----------



## howzit (Sep 17, 2016)

According to Uber "If the Total amount in this section is over $600 you will receive an official 1099-MISC Form"
These will be available on the 31st.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I wound up with 2 seperate 1099K's - still not 1099 MISC even though I'm over the $600 mark



Guber Dave said:


> Did anyone receive their 1099's yet? Email or snail mail?


They'll be on the website if you opted in for electronic delivery. Otherwise probably snail mail around the end of the week


----------



## howzit (Sep 17, 2016)

They sent an email this evening stating that all forms are available. However, the 1099 misc is still missing.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

howzit said:


> They sent an email this evening stating that all forms are available. However, the 1099 misc is still missing.


I got the email too. Can't even get to the tax page, keep getting 500 internal server errors lol


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> I got the email too. Can't even get to the tax page, keep getting 500 internal server errors lol


Samesies


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

I saw my 1099-K and MISC forms for the past several days only to get the latest email from Uber within the past hour

"We've been unable to match your tax information to IRS records. Because of this, we could not generate your 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC documents.

Please visit the Banking tab on partners.uber.com to verify that your tax information is correct, including your name, address and SSN/EIN.

Some reasons for a mis-match may include:

1. Incorrect SSN/EIN
2. Name does not match IRS records
3. Incorrect Address, City, State and Zip Code"


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

What the hell does the 7 Nonemployee compensation box on the 1099-misc mean?

Edit:has that been added to the Gross wages already? 


Uber really messed up this year not including a tax summary.


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

If your 1099-MISC has an amount in *Box 7* (Nonemployee compensation), the payer did not consider you an employee. Instead, they are treating you as a self-employed worker, also called an independent contractor.


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

Uber included the Tax Summary. It's labeled as '2016 Yearly Summary'


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

ajb62787 said:


> Uber included the Tax Summary. It's labeled as '2016 Yearly Summary'


Mine isn't there.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

ajb62787 said:


> If your 1099-MISC has an amount in *Box 7* (Nonemployee compensation), the payer did not consider you an employee. Instead, they are treating you as a self-employed worker, also called an independent contractor.


I understand that. What I want to know is why that wasn't included in the gross wages. What makes this particular income special enough to report it on a seperate document? I am wondering if that could be my uber eats wages, but I don't think I made that much with eats.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I got a 1099-K, but it appears to include only the data from my very first pay statement of 2016. I received 40 pay statements in 2016.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

aeiou_- said:


> What the hell does the 7 Nonemployee compensation box on the 1099-misc mean?
> 
> Edit:has that been added to the Gross wages already?
> 
> Uber really messed up this year not including a tax summary.


Where are you seeing the "gross wages" you refer to? Re the non employee compensation, here's my take:
Could this amount be the referral bonuses that I've seen referenced in discussions about the 1099misc vs 1099k? The gross wages on 1099k forms is the total credit card charges, as I understand it. If that is correct, the bonus would not be included, as that is paid to you by Uber, and not charged to a customer's credit card. 
I think you need to total up your bank deposits. That's your business gross. Subtract from the 1099k all the fees Uber lists to get your gross in fares. Add that number to the box 7 figure. 
The total of those two should equal your bank deposits/business gross. From that you deduct your mileage and other expenses for your net profit/loss.
Hope this helps you figure it out. I don't deal with 1099k at all; my clients issue a form 1099 misc with box 7 filled in with my gross earnings. ( see my signature)
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a 1099-K---It includes the GROSS Fares (including Uber Fee) plus Toll Reimbursements in box 1a. I'm not paying tax on THEIR fees and Toll Reimbursements.


----------



## skytessa (Dec 12, 2016)

Grrrr. Why do they make is so hard to find your deductions? Thanks above for the help finding the summary. Now we have to pony up the extra money to file the detailed business pro return so I can itemize my deductions. I've got mileage and tolls covered. What else are other people deducting? Is the water I buy for PAX deductible? I know thats nit picking, but seriously, every little bit helps.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Water for pax is deductible. Save your receipts.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I got a 1099-K, but it appears to include only the data from my very first pay statement of 2016. I received 40 pay statements in 2016.


Got a reply from Uber that doesn't directly apply to what I asked:

_Our team is aware of an issue preventing partners from accessing their tax information. We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve it as quickly as we can._


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Where are you seeing the "gross wages" you refer to? Re the non employee compensation, here's my take:
> Could this amount be the referral bonuses that I've seen referenced in discussions about the 1099misc vs 1099k? The gross wages on 1099k forms is the total credit card charges, as I understand it. If that is correct, the bonus would not be included, as that is paid to you by Uber, and not charged to a customer's credit card.
> I think you need to total up your bank deposits. That's your business gross. Subtract from the 1099k all the fees Uber lists to get your gross in fares. Add that number to the box 7 figure.
> The total of those two should equal your bank deposits/business gross. From that you deduct your mileage and other expenses for your net profit/loss.
> ...


Gross wages are calculated in the 1099k, I'm not sure about my referrals though. I know for a fact that I did not receive 3K in referrals last year, so that can't be the reason for the money in box 7. I have a feeling that income may include fees and other stuff of the sort. I only referred one person to ubereats. Maybe they include other quest promos?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Got a reply from Uber that doesn't directly apply to what I asked:
> 
> _Our team is aware of an issue preventing partners from accessing their tax information. We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve it as quickly as we can._











They referred me to the monthly statements, which I had already added up, but it's their duty to provide a yearly statement to compare with. That's garbage.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

aeiou_- said:


> Gross wages are calculated in the 1099k, I'm not sure about my referrals though. I know for a fact that I did not receive 3K in referrals last year, so that can't be the reason for the money in box 7. I have a feeling that income may include fees and other stuff of the sort. I only referred one person to ubereats. Maybe they include other quest promos?


From what I have seen here, they include all bonuses and incentives. Would that make it balance?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Got a reply from Uber that doesn't directly apply to what I asked:
> 
> _Our team is aware of an issue preventing partners from accessing their tax information. We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve it as quickly as we can._


My csr said that I could find my yearly tax summary in my 1099k.. I'm seriously done with uber. I ubereats once in a while, but never will I carry another passenger in my car again.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Got a reply from Uber that doesn't directly apply to what I asked:
> 
> _Our team is aware of an issue preventing partners from accessing their tax information. We're sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve it as quickly as we can._











Finally, something slightly useful. I still have to wait 2 days though.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> My csr said that I could find my yearly tax summary in my 1099k.. I'm seriously done with uber. I ubereats once in a while, but never will I carry another passenger in my car again.


Yeah, I think I'm done too. I've been back in a regular full-time job for over a year now. It was becoming harder to get profitable rides, and then I had a dangerous trip in November. Now with the political nonsense and tax screw-up, I've determined it's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I got a replacement 1099-k in the mail. I haven't cross-checked the numbers, but it appears that they have largely resolved the problem.


----------



## howzit (Sep 17, 2016)

I was just able to access the page and the 1099 Misc is not online.

The amount on the 1099 K includes tolls, booking fees, city fees, airport fees etc. so it looks a lot higher that the actual amount.

It seems there is no way to get the information if uber does not provide it. The IRS says that we have to wait till March to get a paper copy. After that time we can file a complaint.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

howzit said:


> I was just able to access the page and the 1099 Misc is not online.
> 
> The amount on the 1099 K includes tolls, booking fees, city fees, airport fees etc. so it looks a lot higher that the actual amount.
> 
> It seems there is no way to get the information if uber does not provide it. The IRS says that we have to wait till March to get a paper copy. After that time we can file a complaint.


Where does the IRS state that? Everything I've read says the deadline is Jan 31 to send them out, regardless whether it's paper or electronic. Where they get a delayed deadline is in reporting the info to the IRS itself.


----------



## howzit (Sep 17, 2016)

If Uber sent them out via paper, we have to give them time to mail it to us. The IRS says that we should give until March if Uber sent them via media mail (the worse case senario  )


----------

